# Longitudinal VR6 Conversion Kit - ITS HERE!



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

To those of you who have been WAY out of the loop,the time has come to offer the longitudinal VR6 kit to the public.
Want to have an engine bay like this?








*THEN YOU NEED THESE!:*
The complete Conversion package needed to mate a VR6 engine to ANY longitudinal Audi Gearbox be it the old 016,the 01A or the 6-Speed 01E.
*First up we have the Adapter Plate:*

_Quote, originally posted by *Adaptor Plate, VR6 to Audi Quattro Transmission* »_
Adaptor plate for bolting the VR6 engine to 016 / 01A / 01E Audi transmissions.










*Then the Flywheel:*

_Quote, originally posted by *Flywheel, VR6 Longitudinal Mount* »_
Custom 034Motorsport aluminum flywheel for the longitudinal mount VR6 mated to the Audi 01A/01E transmission.
Steel friction surface is replacable, steel ring gear, total weight is 15lbs, CNC machined billet aluminum 6061.
This is the same flywheel we run on our Time Attack A4 VR6T, heavily track tested yet smooth enough for street use.
A full line of *SPEC* clutches are available for this flywheel as well, from street use to over 1000HP.


















*And Finally the Starter Motor:*

_Quote, originally posted by *Starter, Longitudinal VR6* »_
Custom longitudinal VR6 starter for use in longitudinal mount VR6 applications mounting to the Audi 01A/01E transmission with our custom VR6 flywheel.
A direct fit, custom billet CNC front housing, high capacity means fast, effortless cranking.










*PRICE = $989US + Shipping*








*Please send me a PM *when you are ready to order .(Please note the items can be bought separatley,pm to enquire)
Thanks


----------



## swisstyles (May 25, 2007)

Why would anyone want to mount the 2.8/3.2 VR6 longitudinally? What's the benefit? I thought just having the 3.2 was enough...


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (swisstyles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swisstyles* »_Why would anyone want to mount the 2.8/3.2 VR6 longitudinally? What's the benefit? I thought just having the 3.2 was enough...

Ever owned a 02C or 02M gearbox?What does it take for those to handle power?
There is your answer


----------



## widened_mudwings (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Longitudinal VR6 Conversion Kit - ITS HERE! (INA)*

Looks pretty sweet. Now get cracking on the Transverse Quattro Conversion Kit!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Longitudinal VR6 Conversion Kit - ITS HERE! (widened_mudwings)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: Longitudinal VR6 Conversion Kit - ITS HERE! (INA)*

bump for issam!


----------



## Greensteeldragon (Nov 17, 2010)

bump cause


----------



## k00ldip (Mar 18, 2013)

What about engine management??? Is there any reprograming??

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

If you have to ask this isn't for you.


----------



## gangstafun (Mar 7, 2011)

Do you still offer this at the same price?


----------



## Klaus Daimler (Jul 7, 2012)

Is this still a thing? I was wondering about the application for a 3.2 vr6 and if the engine mounts were included


----------



## guiltless (Aug 23, 2008)

So this kit, installed in an R32, would mount the engine longitudinally? Obviously a lot would need to be done to get everything to work right... But still. Is there enough room in there?


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

guiltless said:


> So this kit, installed in an R32, would mount the engine longitudinally? Obviously a lot would need to be done to get everything to work right... But still. Is there enough room in there?


Lol no it's for mounting a vr6(such as one from an r32) into a longitudinal fitment car like the a4/s4


----------



## mattconnors (Oct 24, 2006)

Will this work for a fox?


----------

